# Farmers' view of hunting



## Orangehorse (16 December 2016)

I was out with a group of farmers the other night.  These were just ordinary farmers, no real horse interest.  I would say that these "tolerate" hunting rather than actively encourage it.  They let the hunt across their land, so long as they stick to where they are supposed to go.  What some of them like is going to the point-to-point and the social side, so realise that there is give and take on both sides.  But there are plenty who don't even want to take advantage of the social events.

One said that they (the farmers) are now treated with great politeness and respect by the masters, secretary, etc. which is a vast improvement on what happened years ago.

However, I heard that the land available for the hunt is getting less, (2 large farms that I know of)  and usually due to bad behaviour from either the field or foot followers which leads to the hunt being banned.  A hunt email went round recently, regarding the correct behaviour and I was amazed as it was the sort of thing that Pony Club used to teach.  No wonder hunts have problems if people go out and don't even know the basics of how to behave, plus the general decline in manners.
If farmers get fed up and stop the hunt then they are going to end up being so squeezed for land they will hardly be able to operate.

I suppose that what I am saying is that if you are new to hunting, then you should make sure you know how to behave correctly and always be polite to EVERYONE.  That scruffy person in the muddy wellies might own 1,000 acres that you want to gallop across.


----------



## Carlosmum (17 December 2016)

Totally agree with this, and I think behaviour and manners vary from hunt to hunt. 
 We are farmers who allow the hunt on, we ask them to stick to certain fields and look out for electric fences, they are always well behaved & polite.  The master always rings us and asks for permission.  

The neighbouring hunt, who occasionally come our way as we are right on the edge of 2 countries are the complete opposite.  On their last incursion the fist we knew about it was seeing the huntsman cantering along the side of our field.  I went up to the road to see what was going on,  'oh we've lost hounds' was the reply.  They seemed to be totally unconcerned they were crossing land without permission.  One rider forced his way through a hedge because he couldn't open the gate.  Generally they were very rude.  I was expecting at least a phone call of apology from the master later or preferably a visit.  NOTHING.  I tried to make contact via the details on their web site all emails were returned.  

Needless to say I was furious, probably more so than my OH, however being a hunting pony club member of years ago I knew what should be expected. Mutual respect from all sides is important.

The hunts need the farmers for access to our lovely countryside, the farmers need the hunts as many still provide a dead animal collection service.  The 'field' mounted or otherwise need both for a great day out.

Congratulations if you have got this far!  Thanks for reading


----------



## Velcrobum (18 December 2016)

Carlosmum said:



			Totally agree with this, and I think behaviour and manners vary from hunt to hunt. 
 We are farmers who allow the hunt on, we ask them to stick to certain fields and look out for electric fences, they are always well behaved & polite.  The master always rings us and asks for permission.  

The neighbouring hunt, who occasionally come our way as we are right on the edge of 2 countries are the complete opposite.  On their last incursion the fist we knew about it was seeing the huntsman cantering along the side of our field.  I went up to the road to see what was going on,  'oh we've lost hounds' was the reply.  They seemed to be totally unconcerned they were crossing land without permission.  One rider forced his way through a hedge because he couldn't open the gate.  Generally they were very rude.  I was expecting at least a phone call of apology from the master later or preferably a visit.  NOTHING.  I tried to make contact via the details on their web site all emails were returned.  

Needless to say I was furious, probably more so than my OH, however being a hunting pony club member of years ago I knew what should be expected. Mutual respect from all sides is important.

The hunts need the farmers for access to our lovely countryside, the farmers need the hunts as many still provide a dead animal collection service.  The 'field' mounted or otherwise need both for a great day out.

Congratulations if you have got this far!  Thanks for reading
		
Click to expand...

Was the rude hunt the Heythrop ? My experience with one of the Masters was truly appalling!!

They seem to be very secret squirrel not managed to make contact  by phone goes to answerphone but no one calls back likewise email no reply.


----------



## Judgemental (18 December 2016)

Carlosmum said:



			Totally agree with this, and I think behaviour and manners vary from hunt to hunt. 
 We are farmers who allow the hunt on, we ask them to stick to certain fields and look out for electric fences, they are always well behaved & polite.  The master always rings us and asks for permission.  

The neighbouring hunt, who occasionally come our way as we are right on the edge of 2 countries are the complete opposite.  On their last incursion the fist we knew about it was seeing the huntsman cantering along the side of our field.  I went up to the road to see what was going on,  'oh we've lost hounds' was the reply.  They seemed to be totally unconcerned they were crossing land without permission.  One rider forced his way through a hedge because he couldn't open the gate.  Generally they were very rude.  I was expecting at least a phone call of apology from the master later or preferably a visit.  NOTHING.  I tried to make contact via the details on their web site all emails were returned.  

Needless to say I was furious, probably more so than my OH, however being a hunting pony club member of years ago I knew what should be expected. Mutual respect from all sides is important.

The hunts need the farmers for access to our lovely countryside, the farmers need the hunts as many still provide a dead animal collection service.  The 'field' mounted or otherwise need both for a great day out.

Congratulations if you have got this far!  Thanks for reading
		
Click to expand...

There only two effective ways of dealing with this type of situation.

Rock up at the kennels at 7:00 am

or

Go to the next meet and address the master face to face in front of the field - works wonders.

Because of making a hole in a hedge, not reporting it or repairing it.  One of my staff identified the individual and I had them banned for the rest of the season, by addressing the chairman at a meet.


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2016)

Judgemental said:



			There only two effective ways of dealing with this type of situation.

Rock up at the kennels at 7:00 am

or

Go to the next meet and address the master face to face in front of the field - works wonders.

Because of making a hole in a hedge, not reporting it or repairing it.  One of my staff identified the individual and I had them banned for the rest of the season, by addressing the chairman at a meet.
		
Click to expand...

That is a very good idea. Nothing like a public scene to get a result.


----------



## Velcrobum (19 December 2016)

Judgemental said:



			There only two effective ways of dealing with this type of situation.

Rock up at the kennels at 7:00 am

or

Go to the next meet and address the master face to face in front of the field - works wonders.

Because of making a hole in a hedge, not reporting it or repairing it.  One of my staff identified the individual and I had them banned for the rest of the season, by addressing the chairman at a meet.
		
Click to expand...

If the guilty pack was Heythrop it is very very difficult to find out where and when they meet. I used to get a meet card from them so I knew not to hack out but now no hope unless I subscribe..........


----------



## Carlosmum (19 December 2016)

Velcrobum said:



			Was the rude hunt the Heythrop ? My experience with one of the Masters was truly appalling!!

They seem to be very secret squirrel not managed to make contact  by phone goes to answerphone but no one calls back likewise email no reply.
		
Click to expand...

No, not the Heythrop in this instance!  In the opposite direction.  However I did pass 3 members of the H riding home from today's meet in the half dark after work.  2 were busy chatting ignoring any cars passing,  only one seemed to realise I was expecting an acknowledgement as I crawled passed.  They really don't do themselves any favours with the general public.


----------



## Steerpike (19 December 2016)

I receive a text from one of the hunts man  from the Heythrop now when they are in the area, it did take a lot of e mail chasing and having words with the farmer where I keep my horses to get this though.  Needless to say I kept his mobile number and send a reminder at the start of the season!


----------



## Judgemental (19 December 2016)

Steerpike said:



			I receive a text from one of the hunts man  from the Heythrop now when they are in the area, it did take a lot of e mail chasing and having words with the farmer where I keep my horses to get this though.  Needless to say I kept his mobile number and send a reminder at the start of the season!
		
Click to expand...

Of course when The late Captain Wallace had the hounds things were run properly.

Had some cracking days with them in my youth and everybody was impeccably polite.

Farmers were treated with god like reverence.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2016)

Judgemental said:



			Farmers were treated with god like reverence.
		
Click to expand...

As they absolutely should be. I was telling a subscriber we were not allowing the hunt through until after the shooting season, which she couldn't understand. I said that whereas the shooting people pay to be there the hunt come and cause grief for nothing. She was most put out and said that they paid lots of money to hunt, just like the shoot...some people just don't get it.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			As they absolutely should be. I was telling a subscriber we were not allowing the hunt through until after the shooting season, which she couldn't understand. I said that whereas the shooting people pay to be there the hunt come and cause grief for nothing. She was most put out and said that they paid lots of money to hunt, just like the shoot...some people just don't get it.
		
Click to expand...


I think you have hit the nail on the head here.  People (newbies anyway) think that they are paying to hunt, and many probably don't realise at first that they are not paying the farmers for access!  Our local hunt certainly always makes a big thing of thanking the local farmers at the meet and reminding the followers.  That doesn't stop some people thinking that the rules don't apply to them and they are the ones that cause the problems.


----------

